# Superliner layout



## lapradem (Aug 6, 2011)

First trip on a superliner coming up - CL from WAS to CHI and back. What is the general car layout - how many coaches, sleepers, observation cars, diners, etc and in what order? (I am in a sleeper) Are there hours of operation for the observation cars? Are there observation cars for just sleeper passengers? So many questions - very excited about the trip - just wondering what info is available. Thanks.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 6, 2011)

someone here can give you a more detailed account of exactly how many cars. However generally speaking the sleeping cars are at the front of the train followed by the dining car, the sightseer lounge, then the coaches. The Lounge on the Capitol Limited is open to all passengers at any time of the day. However the cafe section does close during the night and generally a few mins (15-20?) before the terminus. Coach passengers are typically not allowed past the dining car into the sleeper area. The only Superliner trains with dedicated sleeper lounges are the Coast Starlight & the Auto Train.

If you know your room & car number you can post it here and one of us can tell you in much more detail where you will be in the train.

peter


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 6, 2011)

Since you are in a Sleeper from WAS to CHI you are able to use Clubacela at WAS. Just show your sleeper tickets to gain access. Or have them printed in the lounge..

The layout of the CL is:

Engine (2-3)

Baggage

Transdorm

Sleeper (2)

Diner

Sightseer

Coach (3-4)

The only train that offer a SSL for sleeper passengers is the Coast Starlight. The sightseer is open 24/7 but sometimes can get crowded as people don't like to move or leave. But keep in mind that LSA's from the diner take sleeper passenger dinner reservations first. If your in the SSL you will be last.

Also if you or any of your family don't have an AGR account send me a PM with all of their e-mail address' I will give you a refrence. AGR is a frequant rider program and you earn points and can redeem those points for free travel!!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 6, 2011)

HERE is a diagram of the sleeping cars. The lower the *CAR* number (*00* being the lowest - Example car #2900 or car #3001) means it is closer to the Dining Car. Note that both Car #2900 and Car #2901 have a roomette #7 or bedroom E.

This train uses Superliners. (The middle 2 diagrams)


----------



## lapradem (Aug 6, 2011)

_The layout of the CL is:_

_ _

_Engine (2-3)_

_Baggage_

_Transdorm_

_Sleeper (2)_

_Diner_

_Sightseer_

_Coach (3-4) _

_ _

What is a "transdorm"?


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 6, 2011)

lapradem said:


> _The layout of the CL is:_
> 
> _ _
> 
> ...


Transdorm is where the crew is based on there trip.. Sometimes if Amtrak wants to sell some more roomettes they will sell in to the transdorm. It's also a transition dorm. Which means it has a high and low car to car frame..


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

A "transdorm" is a "transitional dorm" car. It is used as the sleeping space for the on board staff, but it also has some revenue roomettes that can be sold to passengers if needed. However the transitional part is very important.

All access between Superliner cars are on the upper level only. The Conductor has to specify the baggage that is to be off loaded at a station. Thus the transdorm is placed between the rest of the train and the baggage car. The transdorm has one door in one end on the upper level, and one door on the other end at the lower lever - thus it is a "transition" car, since baggage cars are single level cars only. Otherwise, the Conductor would have to wait until the train arrives at a station, get out, walk to the baggage car, climb in and then locate the bags to be offloaded. With the transdorm, (s)he can do this prior to the train's arrival at the station!


----------



## jb64 (Aug 7, 2011)

I assume you will be taking a NE regional from CVS to WAS. Definitely take advantage of the Acela Club. Boarding from there is much nicer and it is a nice place to wait. You can find the club entrance behind the train information desk at WAS.

I recently completed a trip on the Cap and it was very good. Crew was good and courteous. Charlottesville is a busy station. You will generally want to stand just under the overpass for Main St to board, unless you are business class which has a separate location. Have a great trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

jb64 said:


> I assume you will be taking a NE regional from CVS to WAS. Definitely take advantage of the Acela Club. Boarding from there is much nicer and it is a nice place to wait. You can find the club entrance behind the train information desk at WAS.
> 
> I recently completed a trip on the Cap and it was very good. Crew was good and courteous. Charlottesville is a busy station. You will generally want to stand just under the overpass for Main St to board, unless you are business class which has a separate location. Have a great trip.


The CL *DOES NOT* go to (or any where near) CVS. The Cardinal does go to CVS, but also goes to WAS!




But the OP specified the CL!


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a link to diagrams for all the Superliner equipment (and more)...

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## jb64 (Aug 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you will be taking a NE regional from CVS to WAS. Definitely take advantage of the Acela Club. Boarding from there is much nicer and it is a nice place to wait. You can find the club entrance behind the train information desk at WAS.
> ...


But his location is listed as CVS, so I ASSUMED he was starting his journey from there. I never said CL went to Charlottesville. I said I assumed he was taking a NE regional to WAS to connect to CL.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't catch that the OP was from CVS, but it is more likely for the OP to take the Crescent up to WAS to get the CL. Also on the way back, I think the Crescent is also the most likely train to use.


----------



## lapradem (Aug 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> A "transdorm" is a "transitional dorm" car. It is used as the sleeping space for the on board staff, but it also has some revenue roomettes that can be sold to passengers if needed. However the transitional part is very important.
> 
> All access between Superliner cars are on the upper level only. The Conductor has to specify the baggage that is to be off loaded at a station. Thus the transdorm is placed between the rest of the train and the baggage car. The transdorm has one door in one end on the upper level, and one door on the other end at the lower lever - thus it is a "transition" car, since baggage cars are single level cars only. Otherwise, the Conductor would have to wait until the train arrives at a station, get out, walk to the baggage car, climb in and then locate the bags to be offloaded. With the transdorm, (s)he can do this prior to the train's arrival at the station!



Good info - never knew this - thanks!


----------



## lapradem (Aug 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I didn't catch that the OP was from CVS, but it is more likely for the OP to take the Crescent up to WAS to get the CL. Also on the way back, I think the Crescent is also the most likely train to use.



I am connecting with the NER from CVS to WAS both to and from Chicago for the trip - true, I can connect with the Crescent on the way home if we are very late (more than 3 hours, and less than 5.5 or so), but hoping to make it in on time to CVS (Crescent would be 3 hours or so later, would require changing some of our plans once we get home). Was originally taking one leg of the trip on the Cardinal, but after the bridge went out on that line and they were saying it would be out until "mid-august" I switched to the CL (of course, they fixed the bridge in a WEEK - amazing - but I didn't switch back). Pretty sure the superliner experience will be better for the whole family than the Cardinal anyway. I've taken many trips out of CVS on both the Crescent and NER - very nice to have both to choose from daily (and the Cardinal 3 additional days a week as well).


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 7, 2011)

lapradem said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > A "transdorm" is a "transitional dorm" car. It is used as the sleeping space for the on board staff, but it also has some revenue roomettes that can be sold to passengers if needed. However the transitional part is very important.
> ...


One thing about the Transdorm that I've heard is that you're often forgot about so avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## JoanieBlon (Aug 8, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> The layout of the CL is:
> 
> Engine (2-3)
> 
> ...


I have to say that having been in bedrooms for several Amtrak trips (more coming up in a couple of weeks!  ) and a bedroom for a cross Canada Via Rail trip, I prefer Via Rail's layout better. On their train/s the sleepers are located AFTER the dining cars, thus putting them further away from the engine and the horn blasting! The Via Rail train had its own dedicated sightseer lounge for sleeper passengers located at the very end of the train. NICE! :wub:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

JoanieBlon said:


> On their train/s the sleepers are located AFTER the dining cars, thus putting them further away from the engine and the horn blasting!


Many of us enjoy to hear the train horn at night! I find it soothing!


----------



## JoanieBlon (Aug 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JoanieBlon said:
> 
> 
> > On their train/s the sleepers are located AFTER the dining cars, thus putting them further away from the engine and the horn blasting!
> ...


We could still hear the horn on the Via Rail trains....it just wasn't quite as LOUD!


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 9, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JoanieBlon said:
> 
> 
> > On their train/s the sleepers are located AFTER the dining cars, thus putting them further away from the engine and the horn blasting!
> ...


I love it! It's a great way to fall asleep! Last year when I was on 91 and 92 the sleepers were on the rear and you couldn't hear the horn! It was dreadful to no hear the horn! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> lapradem said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


That can happen with a bad attendant; but it's not a problem with a good attendant. And the Trans/Dorm does have some other redeeming features.


----------



## BobFromCT (Aug 10, 2011)

PerRock said:


> someone here can give you a more detailed account of exactly how many cars. However generally speaking the sleeping cars are at the front of the train followed by the dining car, the sightseer lounge, then the coaches. The Lounge on the Capitol Limited is open to all passengers at any time of the day. However the cafe section does close during the night and generally a few mins (15-20?) before the terminus. Coach passengers are typically not allowed past the dining car into the sleeper area. The only Superliner trains with dedicated sleeper lounges are the Coast Starlight & the Auto Train.
> 
> If you know your room & car number you can post it here and one of us can tell you in much more detail where you will be in the train.
> 
> peter


Hi,

New guy here...taking the EB from Seattle to CHI, Room D and E on car 0830, layover in Chicago for the night, then the LSL to NYP. All this in last week of September. Very excited...we will be in Room B, car 4811. Sister and her husband will be in Room B car 4812. Good rooms, cars?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2011)

Bob,

Those are indeed in my opinion, good rooms. They'll both have the main couch facing forward as you travel, whereas room A the couch faces backwards to the direction of travel. Of course it does mean that you'll be in separate cars, with you being closest to the dining car.

I should point out, although this may not be a perk that you want, but if they were to switch to the A room in your car assuming its still available, then it is possible to open up a connecting door between the two rooms essentially creating a suite.


----------



## BobFromCT (Aug 10, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Bob,
> 
> Those are indeed in my opinion, good rooms. They'll both have the main couch facing forward as you travel, whereas room A the couch faces backwards to the direction of travel. Of course it does mean that you'll be in separate cars, with you being closest to the dining car.
> 
> I should point out, although this may not be a perk that you want, but if they were to switch to the A room in your car assuming its still available, then it is possible to open up a connecting door between the two rooms essentially creating a suite.


Once again thanks AlanB. I think sometimes a little separation is a good thing.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2011)

BobFromCT said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,
> ...


And that is fine. 

I just didn't want you cursing me out when you got onboard and found out that you could have done that; so I mentioned it just in case.


----------



## ReidTYK (Aug 11, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Bob,
> 
> Those are indeed in my opinion, good rooms. They'll both have the main couch facing forward as you travel, whereas room A the couch faces backwards to the direction of travel. Of course it does mean that you'll be in separate cars, with you being closest to the dining car.
> 
> I should point out, although this may not be a perk that you want, but if they were to switch to the A room in your car assuming its still available, then it is possible to open up a connecting door between the two rooms essentially creating a suite.


Doesn't the direction that you face depend on the orientation of the car?


----------



## Bierboy (Aug 11, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> A "transdorm" is a "transitional dorm" car. It is used as the sleeping space for the on board staff, but it also has some revenue roomettes that can be sold to passengers if needed. However the transitional part is very important.
> 
> All access between Superliner cars are on the upper level only. The Conductor has to specify the baggage that is to be off loaded at a station. Thus the transdorm is placed between the rest of the train and the baggage car. The transdorm has one door in one end on the upper level, and one door on the other end at the lower lever - thus it is a "transition" car, since baggage cars are single level cars only. Otherwise, the Conductor would have to wait until the train arrives at a station, get out, walk to the baggage car, climb in and then locate the bags to be offloaded. With the transdorm, (s)he can do this prior to the train's arrival at the station!


Thanks for the wonderful explanation. We've been riding Amtrak for many years, but I never really knew why it was called a "transdorm".


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2011)

ReidTYK said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,
> ...


Normally yes. However in the case of the LSL, thanks to FRA rules about exits and the overall order of the LSL because of the combining/splitting in Albany, the sleepers are always orientated the same way. That makes it easy to predict what which side rooms will be on for this train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2011)

AlanB said:


> ReidTYK said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Alan: Very interesting! Wonder why this doesnt apply to the Texas Eagles/Sunsets in SAS and the Builders in SPK??? You never really know which way the Superliner Sleepers will be hooked up!!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 12, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ReidTYK said:
> ...


Jim,

Simply because those are Superliner trains. Superliner Dining cars do have a door downstairs in the car that can be used to evacuate the car in an emergency situation. The single level Heritage diners have no doors that can be used to evac passengers, so the other cars adjacent to the diner must be orientated with their doors next to the dining cars under FRA rules. This makes it easy to predict which way the Viewliner sleepers will be orientated.

The fact that Superliners also have their doors in the center of the car, unlike Viewliners which only have doors at one end of the car, also makes it easier for Amtrak to flip the Superliner sleepers around.

PS. The new Viewliner Diners will have emergency doors, so once they come online the predictability of the sleepers will go away.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. One of my bucket list items is to take a trip on the Capitol Limited (rode the B&O National Limited several times as a kid). My family just gave me a trip for my birthday! I'm on CL from CHI-> WAS then on NER from WAS->WBG. CL accomodation is car #3001, Roomette 10. NER will be a business car seat. Can anyone please direct me to online information about car #3001 or its Roomette 10? I'm thinking it might be a transitional sleeper and appreciate the comments here.

I also would appreciate knowing if there's a preferred side of the train to be on eastbound for viewing from one's room. I know Harper's Ferry will be on the right and Potomac River will be on right after the bridge, but what about the rest of the trip? Sand Patch Grade? Is Horseshoe Curve on the route? Views of Pittsburgh (I know, late but... I doubt I'll be sleeping much!)

Last (can you tell I'm excited?), any recommendations about seating times for breakfast/lunch/dinner... better to seat early or late in the time slot? When's a good time to secure a seat in the lounge car?

Will appreciate any advice or links. Last trip was by AutoTrain deluxe bedroom, this will be different entirely. Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 4, 2012)

Michael,

Back on page #1, post #4 you'll find a link to the layout of the Superliner sleeping cars. You are in a regular sleeper on the upper level, at the end of the car. You are not in the Trans/Dorm. Your car is the second car from the diner, the 3000 sleeper is between your car & the dining car and the Trans/Dorm is on the other side of your sleeper closer to the engines.

There is no way to know in advance which side your sleeper will face, as the car can be orientated in either direction. You will pass over Sand Patch, although you may well still be sleeping. But you will not see Horseshoe Curve on this trip.


----------



## Donctor (Jun 4, 2012)

Michael B said:


> CL accomodation is car #3001, Roomette 10. NER will be a business car seat. Can anyone please direct me to online information about car #3001 or its Roomette 10? I'm thinking it might be a transitional sleeper and appreciate the comments here.


Just a heads up: If you have a similar question in the future, there is a thread in the FAQ section called "Line Numbers/Consist Listings" that may provide an answer. (Of course, if you prefer to discuss, then that's the thing to do.  )

Have a great trip!


----------



## michael b (Jun 5, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Michael,
> 
> Back on page #1, post #4 you'll find a link to the layout of the Superliner sleeping cars. You are in a regular sleeper on the upper level, at the end of the car. You are not in the Trans/Dorm. Your car is the second car from the diner, the 3000 sleeper is between your car & the dining car and the Trans/Dorm is on the other side of your sleeper closer to the engines.
> 
> There is no way to know in advance which side your sleeper will face, as the car can be orientated in either direction. You will pass over Sand Patch, although you may well still be sleeping. But you will not see Horseshoe Curve on this trip.


Thanks, Alan! The car designations were a mystery to me but doing a lot of reading (searched 3001 and Capitol Limited on this site's forums) is giving me a clearer picture of what I'll experience. Sounds like Rm 10 might be noisy next to the door, but maybe not. It'll be away from stairway and bathroom users, which might make it quieter. Who cares, it's the Cap!!!!


----------



## michael b (Jun 5, 2012)

Donctor said:


> Michael B said:
> 
> 
> > CL accomodation is car #3001, Roomette 10. NER will be a business car seat. Can anyone please direct me to online information about car #3001 or its Roomette 10? I'm thinking it might be a transitional sleeper and appreciate the comments here.
> ...


Thanks, Engineer! I'm finding my way around this site and learning a lot as I do so. Have searched on "3001" and "Capitol Limited" and received a wealth of information. I will definitely check out the FAQ! Appreciate the nudge in that direction.


----------

